# Cyclogest, Utrogestan or Lutigest?



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi ladies. I'm about to start our third FET but I hate cyclogest with a passion! I'm always worried they're going to fall out and hate the waxy stuff! My consultant says I can use Utrogestan or Lutigest instead. Are the just as bad as cyclogest?!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

I’ve been on cyclogest and utrogestan. I prefer utrogestan because they come with an applicator.  However, my clinic no longer prescribe it as so many of their patients ended up with infections and reactions to it.  The mess is similar with both.  I found utrogestan had a tendency to fall off the applicator but you don’t need to lay down with it. Cyclogest isn’t that bad once you get over the ickiness of it.


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello.
I’m on Utrogestan - it’s not too bad.... a bit of a mess but not too terrible. 
However HPT so far negative (9dp5dt) so will ask if next time I should try something else!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Injections are by far the best you know you have got the whole dose as some women don't absorb the dose from pessaries.  There is a new injectable, Lubion, which can be done just under the skin with a short fine needle instead of the deep muscle injection needed for Gestone.
TCCx


----------

